# Diabetes Walk in Ballymena ? last chance to sign up



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2012)

DIABETES UK Northern Ireland is reminding people in the Ballymena area to put their feet first for diabetes and register now to take part in their local Walk in the Park. The walk will take place at the Ecos Centre on Saturday, June 23 at 2pm.

Naomi Brown, National Fundraising Assistant for Diabetes UK Northern Ireland said: ?This is just a final reminder so that everyone who wants to take part can get themselves organised. It is a lovely family day out and is a good way for people to meet other families in the area who have been affected by diabetes. Diabetes UK depends on events such as this to provide vital funds for research, information, care and support for those affected by diabetes. I would like to thank all those who have registered and hope we get some lovely sunny weather to enjoy!?

http://www.ballymenatimes.com/community/diabetes-walk-in-ballymena-last-chance-to-sign-up-1-3906044


----------

